# well it lasted a week



## kingrocc (Jan 5, 2016)

Well my wife and I decided to try and work it out. She got mad at me and is back in the same space as before. Since monday we have not seen or talked. I leave the house before she wakes up and get home after she goes to bed. Trying to give her space and maybe a chance to miss me. She did call a couple of times and i missed the call then text me sayint the kids asked about me. I am now trying to get her back to the table so to speak. I sent a text basically saying if you are not willing to try i will have to leave no reply. Any advice


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Why did she get mad at you?

Didn't she cheat or am I thinking of someone else?

Sorry if I mixed you up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

The person that runs from conflict will be the one that will quit. It really doesn't matter what the reason is....but if she continually takes off and shuts down in the relationship, it will never turn out well. Either she will eventually leave; you will become a doormat; or you will eventually leave-affairs or not.

Marriage requires a form of conflict resolution. Running off and shutting down without resolution won't work. 

Get some marriage counseling. If she is unwilling...you have your answer.


----------

